# Parallel clamps: Bessey K vs Jorgensen cabinet master?



## Millo

I might buy my first pair of 40" or so parallel clamps.

Seems like these are fairly affordable at the big boxes, so does anyone have a preference between the Bessey K sum'n sum'n and Jorgensen's cabimet masters?

I guess which ones I get is not crucial, but was wondering if there was substantial difference in materials, reliability and overall performance? Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Milo,

I've got the Bessey K Body clamps, and have used them for years. I have the old and newer style clamps. They range from 12" up to 60", and I try to keep about 4-5 of each size on hand. I know nothing at all about the Jorgensens, as I'm perfectly happy with the Besseys. I have others, but very seldom ever use them….maybe a couple of pipe clamps every now and then but not often. I'll stick with the Besseys…...


----------



## sIKE

I have the Bessy and they work well, but I seen this questsion asked several times and I seem to recall that many many people strongly recomened the Jeyt Parallel clamps, just to throw that one in to the hopper.


----------



## yrob

I am using the Bessey K body clamps and they work real well. Perfect for panel glueups.


----------



## ShaneA

I have some besseys and some woodrivers that woodcraft puts on sale every so often. The besseys are better, but maybe not a better value. I havent tried jorgy parrallels but their f style clamps are stout, and I have a few. I have heard nothing but rave reviews on the jet clamps, but I have never seen them in person.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

As I recall, a year or so ago FWW conducted an in-depth test among the leading long clamps. The Jorg Cabinet Masters was rated Best Overall.
They're available at good pricing at HD.

Best,
Peter


----------



## NiteWalker

My first choice would be the jets, the jorgies if they're at a better price. I'm not a fan of the new revos.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I am in just the opposite camp a Rick, in that I have many Jorgensen Cabinet Clamps from 24in-48in, am very happy with them and know nothing personally about the Bessey Clamps. I also have several Jorgensen Bar clamps that also work well. FWIW, I did buy them at a big box HD at reasonable rates.


----------



## jusfine

I have lots of K clamps (60+), have used them for years, the new Revo clamps are nice too, but the basic K clamps work very well in my shop.

All the Best!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I have to agree with sIKE on this one as well. This question has come up more times than I care to count about different clamps. As with everything else in woodworking, everyone has their own opinion about clamps….I think whatever works for you, and what you're happy with is just fine….Besseys, Jets, Jorgensens, Woodrivers, etc….We can set here all day and tell you what we have, but until you go pick one (or some) and try them for yourself, the question will still remain…that way you'll know if you like them or not…..What we like, you may not, and vice versa. All clamps mentioned are good quality, so just decide which brand it will be and go for it…..


----------



## surfin2

I was buying Bessey clamps til FWW rated Jet #1 …
nobody sells Jet clamps in my neck of the woods…
I waited til they went on sale online, cheaper to get them by the pair…
comparing bessey with jet, there is no comparison, jet wins hands down…


----------



## deucefour

Jorgensen Cabinet Masters get my vote hands down


----------



## gfadvm

I have both Jorgenson and Bessey and honestly, I can't tell the difference other than the color.


----------



## Millo

OK, for the moment decided on the Bessey because: they are one traffic light less on my way home, LOL! Next, I'll try the WoodRivers (they're on sale!, I still need some of the smaller ones) then the Jorgensens.


----------



## TechWolf

OK, a bit late but here's my experience. I have been using pipe clamps with some Irwin Quick Grips for years. I hate the Quick grips as they don't hold up and rust like *&*^@. The Pipe clamps are great but the throat reach and parallelism of the parallel clamps do a better job with cabinets and panel glue ups. I needed to build some kitchen cabinets so I decided to move up. Got a set of Jet 50" and love them - 2 extra inches, inch markings on the bar, and a quick release lever!. But on Amazon the price went up way above the Jorgensens in just a week. Looked at the Besseys at Lowe's and was mortified that the main body for the threaded rod was pot metal. The Jorgensens at HD still are good old fashioned cast steel on their assembly and at just under $46 for the 48" the best buy for durability and functionality. Got a cart load of them and could not be happier. That being said, I still agree with those who say if it works for you don't throw out the baby with the bath water! If you are using Bessey's and they work for you then who am I to say change? Besides, Bessey makes some outstanding malleable bar clamps that have a deeper throat than Jorgenson. But if you are buying parallel clamps for the first time, you can't go wrong with the value of the Jorgensens, and if you got money to burn, the Jets are the Creme of the crop right now! I love capitalism!


----------

